# Glacier National Park Backpacking Trip



## Mr. Fishunt (Jul 10, 2011)

All,
Just thought I would share some pics of my recent backpacking trip in Glacier National Park, Montana.


----------



## Topwater (Jul 10, 2011)

Great group of shots!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 10, 2011)

Breath taking...


----------



## ronfritz (Jul 10, 2011)

Wow! Great shots. I've always wanted to go there. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Crickett (Jul 10, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Breath taking...




My words exactly!

Looks like y'all had an awesome trip! Thanks for sharing those!


----------



## Milkman (Jul 10, 2011)

Great shots !!!!! Thanks for sharing


----------



## murf (Jul 11, 2011)

Nice walk in Gods country.


----------



## leo (Jul 11, 2011)

beautiful country, thanks for sharing it


----------



## Hoss (Jul 11, 2011)

What a trip.  That would be a blast.  Great photos.  Thanks for taking us along.

Hoss


----------



## cornpile (Jul 11, 2011)

Speechless,just beautiful.


----------



## Lee Woodie (Jul 21, 2011)

Its all been said  just wish I had been there way to go Glad you had a great trip


----------



## wvdawg (Jul 21, 2011)

What an awesome place!  You captured it very well.


----------



## cheeber (Jul 22, 2011)

Awesome Photos.  I am headed there in 20 days.  It will be the first time I have returned since I worked a summer out there 12 years ago.  We have 2 nights at Lake McDonald, 2 nights at Many Glacier, and 2 nights that are undetermined at the end (depends on how tired our legs are).  I know I want to show the wife the Highland Trail and most likely Dawson Pass, but the rest of the itinerary is somewhat flexible.  What trails did yall hike?


----------



## westcobbdog (Jul 22, 2011)

great pics, thanks. Lake McDonald is a pretty spot, also Cheeber make sure you drive Going to the sun rd. and take some pics to post here of that experience!


----------



## Mr. Fishunt (Jul 26, 2011)

*Glacier Trails*

All, 
Thanks for the comments.....
Go while you can and get off the pavement!
No phone, Blackberry, lap top, I-Pod.....

Cheeber, 
We were there June 25-July 2.
Due to the unbelievable amount of high country snow, we were limited to certain trails.
Going to the Sun Road was closed, 6 miles before and after Logan Pass.
We day hiked the loop trail around Two Medicine Lake
with spurs to Twin Falls and Astor Falls.
We spent 5 days in the back country on the Belly River Trail.
We started at Chief Mountain, then Gable Creek, Lake Elizabeth, Cosley Lake, Day hike to Bear Mountain Overlook, Gros Ventre Falls and Gable Creek the last night.
We caught 6 rainbow trout and one grayling on Lake Elizabeth.
It was a great trip.
BRING BEAR SPRAY.

Regards,
Mr. Fishunt


----------



## rip18 (Jul 26, 2011)

Looks like a great trip!  Thanks for taking us along!  Great find with the salamander - they ain't as easy to find up there as down here!


----------



## pnome (Jul 26, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## Cranium (Jul 26, 2011)

Spent a week there last Sept.....absolutely gorgeous place...already planning a return trip


----------



## quinn (Jul 26, 2011)

Great shots of a awesome trip!thanks for taking us along!


----------

